# Long Coat GSD Breeder Recommendation?



## jimmythebull (Jul 18, 2012)

Looking for a family dog as well as protection. I have two children under the age of three. I like the look of Ayer's GSDs but have not been able to find appropriate reviews. Suggestions?


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Personally, I wouldn't ever buy from a breeder that breeds for oversized, long coats and soft temperaments. Ayer GSD seems to be doing just that. 

If I were looking for a long coat, I would look for a good breeder that happens to have a long coat come along in their litter. Long coats are especially common in West German Show Line litters so you would be able to have one come along sooner than later. The problem with breeding for one trait like the long coat is that it tends to skew a breeder's breeding program. 

Good link to read:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html


----------



## Tatonkafamily (Apr 6, 2012)

qbchottu said:


> Personally, I wouldn't ever buy from a breeder that breeds for oversized, long coats and soft temperaments. Ayer GSD seems to be doing just that.
> 
> If I were looking for a long coat, I would look for a good breeder that happens to have a long coat come along in their litter. Long coats are especially common in West German Show Line litters so you would be able to have one come along sooner than later. The problem with breeding for one trait like the long coat is that it tends to skew a breeder's breeding program.
> 
> ...


I agree with this!

I really wanted a LHGSD but didn't want a long hair breeder. I wanted a breeder that bred for temperament and had all the health certs and who knew they would sometimes throw a long coat. After a few litters, breeders should know if their lines carry the gene. It can be a waiting game but well worth it.

A previous neighbor got her LHGSD from Woodhaven Kennel, Jessica Torres I think. I don't know anything about her though, maybe someone else on here knows her? I do know the dog our neighbor had was great!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I agree with everyone as well. I have a long coat, but he was from two stock coated dogs. If you can find a reputable breeder in your area (Where are you located?) then you can ask them if any of their dogs produce an occasional LCGSD.
Good luck in your search!


----------



## jimmythebull (Jul 18, 2012)

I am in Charleston, SC


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I love Charleston! I have family there. I don't know of any breeders there, but I do know there's quite a few board members in South Carolina.
My suggestion would be to start another thread asking about breeders in South Carolina or whatever other state that you are willing to travel to.
Good luck!


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

My most recent litter had 3 long coats it in (they're all in their new homes now), and it's not at all uncommon for LCs to come from well bred litters from both conformation and working lines. So I'd recommend finding a breeder you like and then asking them if they ever get any LC puppies, instead of looking for a breeder specifically focused on long coats.

The temperaments on these 3 LC pups was fantastic and everybody who met them pretty much fell head over heels for them. I may be a convert, at least as far as not minding having them in a litter.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Christine.....agree!
The one litter we had about 8 mos ago....had produced 4 long coated puppies, out of 2 stock coated parents!
Long coated puppies are very often produced in litters of normal coated dogs.....I find it very common in WGSL's.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Like others have mentioned... find a good breeder and let them know you're in the market for a long coat, among other things, and that you'd be willing to wait until that puppy is available.

Personally, I'd avoid the breeders that breed specifically for the large, oversized, fluffy german shepherds. There are plenty popping up in litters every day from good breeders that are breeding for the whole package and not just aesthetics to go around.


----------



## Baby Byron (Aug 20, 2002)

Jimmy,

I know my post will be blasted to smithereens, but I'll post notwithstanding.
I've been with Ayer's for over a decade. All my GSDs have been outstanding dogs. No health problems, beautiful and healthy bone structure, docile, super intelligent. She is awesome and takes great pride in her program. No, they are not obese and not unhealthy. And, yes, they all are amazing outdoors and exercise like nuts. 
So, there, this is your review.
I will switch to MondoCu once Sandy Ayer retires.
Cheers,
Ana


----------



## OhMyStars (Aug 22, 2011)

Check with Von der Sauk in North, SC, I think she may have a long coat pup.


----------

